# Making the move to Spain



## ShornW (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi and thanks for taking the time to read this

I have spent a fair bit of time reading existing threads, many of which are old so I'm not sure if what is spoken about is still/going to be valid after 31st December, and am just as confused as I was when I started.

I am considering renting for a year and then purchasing a property

I'm still in UK at the moment - could anyone suggest the simplest way for me to make the move to Spain and then what will be required to stay? I currently have a UK based business but can work from anywhere with internet connectivity but am completely flexible


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShornW said:


> Hi and thanks for taking the time to read this
> 
> I have spent a fair bit of time reading existing threads, many of which are old so I'm not sure if what is spoken about is still/going to be valid after 31st December, and am just as confused as I was when I started.
> 
> ...


We have a very current thread about the situation at the moment https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...1503318-ties-british-citizens-6-7-2020-a.html

As for after 31/12/2020, we can only make an educated guess. 

The Spanish govt has said no more than that British citizens will be treated the same as all non-EU citizens, which means that visas for living & working will be required & that financial requirements will be much higher than atm.

Take a look at visa info on Spanish consulate websites for the US or Canada. They will give you an idea of what will be required.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you look at the Spanish Consulate website in Toronto, Canada for instance if you want to retire in Spain you need an income of 24062 euros as a single person and an additional 6025 euros for a couple.

That is probably what a Brit will need after the end of this year.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

If you moved here now and apply for residency you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. That income at the moment is about €550 per month. You would need that income paid into a Spanish bank account for the last three months and show that outgoings are being paid to various companies to cover everyday expenses. This is to prove you are actually living in Spain. After 1st January 2021 you will need to prove that you have income about four fold to today's requirements. 


You need to prove that you have full healthcare cover for you and your dependants. You would need to show you have paid for a full year.

You have to apply for residency within the first 90 days of moving permanently to Spain. After 183 days you will automatically become a tax resident and be required to pay taxes in Spain. 

That's given you a basic idea of requirements necessary for residency. 

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Also you cannot just work remotely and say nothing that would be called 'working 'on the black' which is illegal.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are planning to move to the Alicante area you will need 9000 euros in a Spanish bank and to use that account daily and keep it around the 9000 for 3 months before you can apply for residency.
Alicante is the only region asking for this all the others are asking for around 5400 euros. 

We were told this yesterday at our solicitors. 

We moved over 19th August so the earliest we can apply for our residency via the new regulations is 19th November. 

So as long as you are here and spending daily on your card you will be ok. 
Alicante require you to get 3 months statements signed, stamped and dated for the residency application. 

Oh this is just for uk citizens all others from the EU carry on as normal.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Just wanted to clairify an issue. 

Three years ago, I got my residencia through our attorney in Madrid. Theprocess there was very different from what is being described on this thread. 

First of all, I didn't have a Spanish bank. According to my attorney who researched the issue, there is no requirement for the funds to be in a Spanish bank. You have to show regular income paid into an account. My state pension is paid into a UK bank and all I showed was a translated three months worth of statements and a letter from DWP. However, Madrid also asked for, at that time, 20,000 Euros or access to the same amount. 
People need to realize the figures being quoted from websites are minimum amounts. Each Community is able to increase their amount required. It is too bad they don't tell people, in advance, of that fact. But, that's Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Just wanted to clairify an issue.
> 
> Three years ago, I got my residencia through our attorney in Madrid. Theprocess there was very different from what is being described on this thread.
> 
> ...


That's a LOT for an EU citizen! Though you're correct in saying that for EU citizens, amounts vary depending on region.


My understanding however, is that for non-EU citizens - which I think is what the OP was suggesting will be the case for him, since it sounds as if he's not planning to move until next year - the Consulate sets the income rate regardless of where in Spain you're moving to, since the visa has to be secured before you move to Spain. Therefore everyone applying via a Consulate in the UK will have to fulfill the same requirements.


----------



## ShornW (Sep 10, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you moved here now and apply for residency you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. That income at the moment is about €550 per month. You would need that income paid into a Spanish bank account for the last three months and show that outgoings are being paid to various companies to cover everyday expenses. This is to prove you are actually living in Spain. After 1st January 2021 you will need to prove that you have income about four fold to today's requirements.
> 
> ...



That's exactly the kind of info I was looking for - thank you. 

I'm thinking I'd best get my finger out and get the ball rolling. I'm happy to put what stuff I've got into storage and rent somewhere ASAP so I can show the required three months. Asolutely invaluable information as timing seems to be everything just now


----------



## ShornW (Sep 10, 2020)

All - thank you SOOO much for the information, it's really helpful


----------

